# Presto canner- anybody use em?



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an opportunity to buy two Presto canners. The guy said they are 17 quart? Does he mean the 21 quart? Both are with boxes and manuals in great condition. I just have never used this brand or heard anything about the quality or performance. Any thoughts are appreciated! My current one is a Mirro and it leaks so I'm afraid to use it until I get it in to fix the problem. Thanks


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I use a Presto and have no complaints.

Mine is 16 quarts and they used to have an 18 quart size, but I think that's been discontinued. He could be talking about that one.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 2 presto and like them both, just be sure to have the lid tested before using.
Nancy


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I bought a 40 year old 21 qt Presto from a church friend and love it! It is so much quieter than my old no name one.

They did make a lot of different sizes. If they are still in the boxes, the size will be on the box and probably on the bottom of the canner.

Be sure and have the gauge checked and you'll probably want to replace the gasket. ACE Hardware here carries all the sizes.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I've used them & they are good. Not as heavy as my All American, so easier to use.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Love mine (18qt)...saving to get a 21 qt. (buggers keep raising the price, at this rate I'll never get a new one...~lol~...


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 2 21 qt Presto canners. Bought the first one back in the early 70's. The other in the early 90's. Both are still going strong. Had to replace the gaskets only 1 time on each. 

Due to the advice of some great folks here, I replaced the 15 lb pressure regulator with the Presto adjustable regulator. http://www.gopresto.com/products/products.php?stock=50332 When you use this, you don't have to worry about getting the dial gauge checked annually. When it's set up for 10 lbs, it holds the pressure at 11 lbs. All I have to do is look at the gauge to know if it's inaccurate. Mine indicates the pressure is just a hair over 11 lbs. So, I know the dial is OK. 

Just as good, even if the dial gauge does fail in the future, it's not an issue. As the adjustable regulator will still do it's job of holding the pressure at the correct level.

I keep eyeing the new 23 qt Presto and trying to figure out how I can justify buying one. I know I'll get the question..... "You have two already, why do you need another one?" 

I'm afraid that "Because I want it!" won't really be a good answer. LOL

Lee

Edit: Get him to give you the model numbers on the plate on the lid. Then, you can look them up at the Presto site to get the specs on them.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> "You have two already, why do you need another one?"


Lee - "because I can use it as a BWB canner too!" 

citychick - Presto is the most commonly used brand of PC. I also have 2 and have no problems whatsoever with either - one is going on 35 years old. There are several detailed past discussions here about them if you want to pull them up for review.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

The problem is that I have my Mom's and MIL's water bath canners plus a couple more that I've bought at flea markets and such. So that "excuse" just won't fly. (sigh)

Oh well.......... maybe one day. 

Lee


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

We bought a 21 qt. Presto over 30 yrs ago...have canned several thousand pints & qts since then.( A lot of tomato juice !) I have it tested at Univ. extension every 2-3 yrs. Have only needed to replace the gasket once.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

love mine and one is around 30 yrs old


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just bought a 23 qt Presto for canning suckers this spring and beans this summer. Now I've got to find a good recipe for bullheads.


----------



## Tammy L (Jan 10, 2003)

I really like my 16 qt. Presto. I just bought it last season, picked it up on sale and they were offering a senior citizen discount so my dear friend purchased for me... making it a bargain at 46.95 (If memory serves me correct).... The gauge is easy to read, and while it is a bit small, It suits my present needs. I eventually would like to get a bigger one.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

per previous post..."We bought a 21 qt. Presto over 30 yrs ago...have canned several thousand pints & qts since then.( A lot of tomato juice !) I have it tested at Univ. extension every 2-3 yrs. Have only needed to replace the gasket once. "

I sent Presto an email last Fri asking if their canners were still made in the U.S. & got a reply this morning that since 2002 they have been made in China. While the quality may still be good, if I were buying today I would choose a "made in U.S.A." canner....probably an All American...for the quality & also for keeping jobs in the U.S.A/Wisconsin.

Charlie


----------

